# New to spear fishing



## tanz1983

I'm new to the forum as well as spear fishing. I want to invest in the equipment (hawian sling) but do not want to do it if I don't have a place to go. I was thinking of the Navarre sound. Yet, I do not quite understand the lawyer interpretation of the regs. I do not have a boat. If someone could point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Pierce07

Don't dive on jetties, don't spearfish off a public beach, and always have a dive flag.


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

Pierce, I have a question about the diving off the beach comment you made. Last summer when I was getting my advanced certification we dove off the beach, like we just walked in the water maybe 500 yards from the Navarre pier. Was that illegal? Can dive masters get permission to do training or something? Just curious.


----------



## King Mike

I've dove navarre pier several times and spear fished it a few. (when it was closed due to hurricane damage) You know honestly... if spear fishing is somthing your really want to get into I would skip the pole spear and just get a small gun like a 38 or 42 inch. pole spears are good for flounder but ive found that once you try to stick a fish or 2 they start actin like dope dealers when they see the police.. they just run and a lot of fish pulled off when I used it. (i like the wood guns they are nuetral in water then when you shoot a fish it floats up above your head) I shoot a 42" sea hornet now its small enough for the bay and when i go out in the gulf i just throw the 3/4 inch bands on it and can easily shoot 12-15 ft. so.. thats somthing to think about.. then again everyone is diffrent. I just think a pole spear is a waste of time.


----------



## Pierce07

It's just illegal to spearfish off a public beach. It's fine to dive off the public beach. We do a lot of night dives off Pensacola Beach. Sorry for the confusion

I agree with Mike. Pole spears are inexpensive but depending on what you wanna shoot I'd recommend getting a actual speargun. Good luck in which route you choose to go.


----------



## lobsterman

tanz1983 said:


> I'm new to the forum as well as spear fishing. I want to invest in the equipment (hawian sling) but do not want to do it if I don't have a place to go. I was thinking of the Navarre sound. Yet, I do not quite understand the lawyer interpretation of the regs. I do not have a boat. If someone could point me in the right direction I would really appreciate it.


 

Spearfishing of marine and freshwater species in freshwater is prohibited. Possession of a spear gun in or on freshwater is also prohibited.
Within 100 yards of a public swimming beach, any commercial or public fishing pier, or any part of a bridge from which public fishing is allowed.
Within 100 feet of any part of a jetty that is above the surface of the sea - except for the last 500 yards of a jetty that extends more than 1,500 yards from the shoreline.
In Collier County and in Monroe County from Long Key north to the Dade County line.
For any fish for which spearing is expressly prohibited by law (listed above).
In any body of water under the jurisdiction of the Environmental Protection, Recreation and Parks. (Possession of spearfishing equipment is prohibited in these areas, unless it is unloaded and properly stored.)
Fishermen who catch and/or sell fish harvested by spearing are subject to the same rules and limitations that other anglers in the state are required to follow.

http://myfwc.com/fishing/saltwater/regulations/spearing/


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

So if you enter the water from the beach with a spear gun but swim out farther than 100 yards to shoot then you are ok? If so, I assume you can bring your catch back to shore when you are done? As long as you are actively hunting 100 yards from shore and just traveling back and forth is that ok? Or you can't even have a spear gun in the water less than 100 yards?


----------



## Desperado

I live in Alabama and we are a little more liberal concerning shore diving and spearing. I do agreee, buy a gun. Even a used one to throw some new bands on. I puchased a used JBL Explorer for $60 and it is still a reliable back up gun that I keep on the boat should anyone need it. Watch this forum or Craigslist.


----------



## Pierce07

ClemsonTiger11 said:


> So if you enter the water from the beach with a spear gun but swim out farther than 100 yards to shoot then you are ok? If so, I assume you can bring your catch back to shore when you are done? As long as you are actively hunting 100 yards from shore and just traveling back and forth is that ok? Or you can't even have a spear gun in the water less than 100 yards?


You'd still have to enter through the public beach and then try and prove to the person writing the ticket that you were more then 100 yards from the beach. I'd advise against it. If you're dead set on it I'd buy a Alabama fishing license and spearfishing permit and just go to the Alabama point jetties. Or do the 3 mile bridge on the gulf breeze side (just watch out for the construction). Don't try and find loopholes


----------



## ClemsonTiger11

Haha, nope I am good diving off my boat, just curious in case the question comes up or the opportunity arrises. Don't want to get into trouble. Thanks for the information.


----------



## Gmztx

I been spearfishing for over 25 years, i would recommend a Pneumatic 100, easy to handle and good firing power......never left me down.
i use a Mares Super Sten 115 perfect tool, but i would recommend getting rid of the factory shaft..... i shot a 42 pound snapper ( a Cubera ) and it bend it pretty good.
looks like i may be in Pns around the 9 sept weekend, give me a shout if interested for some spearfishing. i prefer freediving to scuba but either is ok.


----------

